

PaX Team: Intel Ivy Bridges' Supervisor Mode Access Prevention - ibotty
http://forums.grsecurity.net/viewtopic.php?t=3046&p=12101#p12101

======
ibotty
TL;DR: Intel implements UDEREF equivalent 6 years after PaX, PaX will make use
of it on amd64 for improved performance.

